# Portrait of girl#2



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Chanda95! I'm finding it a bit hard not to have outlines at the moment. I start off with outlines and then i shade, but i'll definitely work on it! Thank you very much!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Can I go ahead and say it?! This is one of the finest drawings you've posted e-vah! I'd recommend lightening the line around the (her) right nostril and above the lip but, again, best work of yours so far!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Can I go ahead and say it?! This is one of the finest drawings you've posted e-vah! I'd recommend lightening the line around the (her) right nostril and above the lip but, again, best work of yours so far!


Ohh thank you so much corydulos! Yes i will get to that later, again thank you! Means alot. I will keep practicing


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Sara, Yep, this is definitely the best picture that you've done and I agree with the other guys about the face outline and dark shading. A good tip, to remove that dark shading above the lip and nose and even the face out line. Get some Blu-Tack and pull a little bit off and roll it up with your fingers, you can then dab it on the graphite and it magically lifts it off the surface. You can be very precise by rolling up a very small ball to remove small areas. I find Blu-Tack is better than a Putty rubber.

This way you will not damage the paper which is a possibility with a rubber. And of course you don't need to do the normal rubbing action which is scraped along the paper, the Blu-Tack is literally just dabbed on and lifted off taking the graphite straight off, so very small areas can be removed without affecting surrounding shading/lines. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler said:


> Hi Sara, Yep, this is definitely the best picture that you've done and I agree with the other guys about the face outline and dark shading. A good tip, to remove that dark shading above the lip and nose and even the face out line. Get some Blu-Tack and pull a little bit off and roll it up with your fingers, you can then dab it on the graphite and it magically lifts it off the surface. You can be very precise by rolling up a very small ball to remove small areas. I find Blu-Tack is better than a Putty rubber.
> 
> This way you will not damage the paper which is a possibility with a rubber. And of course you don't need to do the normal rubbing action which is scraped along the paper, the Blu-Tack is literally just dabbed on and lifted off taking the graphite straight off, so very small areas can be removed without affecting surrounding shading/lines. Keep up the good work!


Oh wow thank you for the tip! I shall buy some blue tack and try it out! Hopefully then i can make the highlight's look better  thank you again!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great piece Sarah, not to be contrary with others but I rather like the outlining that is presented in this piece...it just works its way into the style that is presented here. Not to say that it will work in every piece that you will create but it has a very tell tale signature of an artist who is learning. 

Some of the ares I really enjoy with this piece are the hair and how rich the blackness is, very bold pairs up with the eyes and brings them out beautifully. Really like the division of the composition and is very top heavy, nice.

Love the cupids bow of the mouth, although the shadow above it may be a bit to dark it still works very nicely with you style that is being presented. 

Really love the eyes even though you have caterpillar eyes going on, the hair and the eyes really make this piece. I know most people think they should draw in every little eye lash but removing most of them and grouping the lashes together and into shapes and hints of lashes will take your drawings into another direction. I really am loving the shape of the eyes and proportions to the whole of the face...when I paint portraits I will always increase the eyes slightly larger than normal, about 5%. One of my little tricks to have people take notice of the eyes and not know why. 

There is only one proportional thing I have to mention...the nose is a bit low on the face.

Also, agree with all of the others, best work as of yet...but we are only as good as our last piece of art.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

George924 said:


> Great piece Sarah, not to be contrary with others but I rather like the outlining that is presented in this piece...it just works its way into the style that is presented here. Not to say that it will work in every piece that you will create but it has a very tell tale signature of an artist who is learning.
> 
> Some of the ares I really enjoy with this piece are the hair and how rich the blackness is, very bold pairs up with the eyes and brings them out beautifully. Really like the division of the composition and is very top heavy, nice.
> 
> ...


Oh wow thank you! I firstly started off this piece with smaller eyes and it looks weird so i rubbed them out and tried drawing them abit larger, and im glad i did that now! But i will take your advice on increasing the eye size by 5% so that they really do stand out. Also with the eyelashes, I wont do every eyelash haha. The nose to me looks abit off like tilted a little but I'm still practicing with proportion so hopefully, eventually I will get there haha. Thank you all for your feedback, it's much appreciated! 

I'm lacking on what to draw, I haven't exactly got the ability to just think up something in my head and draw.. Any one want to request anything?lol


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow...you mean to tell me this is not a portrait...that this sweet, beautiful little (I would have guessed latina) girl is no more than a figment of your imagination? I was all wondering was she from a village or born elsewhere, estimating her age....

.....so, in other words, you're not drawing from _*reference*_? That could explain a lot. On one hand, it can account for some (subjectively speaking) recurring issues in your work....but it also speaks of a grand, artistic mind with the acuity to render plausibly realistic works purely from imagination.

[Upon re-reading your latter comment, I see I was mistaken :blushing:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Wow...you mean to tell me this is not a portrait...that this sweet, beautiful little (I would have guessed latina) girl is no more than a figment of your imagination? I was all wondering was she from a village or born elsewhere, estimating her age....
> 
> .....so, in other words, you're not drawing from _*reference*_? That could explain a lot. On one hand, it can account for some (subjectively speaking) recurring issues in your work....but it also speaks of a grand, artistic mind with the acuity to render plausibly realistic works purely from imagination.
> 
> [Upon re-reading your latter comment, I see I was mistaken :blushing:


Oh i wish haha! I ment i *can't* think up something . Although I am going to try


----------

